# Convert Hops Pellets To Plugs



## malbur (28/3/08)

I am looking at a recipe at the moment, which calls for 25g Czech Saaz pellets 6.0AA%.
The HBS was out, the only thing they had was Czech Saaz Plugs 2.2AA%.
Can someone tell me, Do i use the same amount 25g or should i use more?
Is there a conversion for this.


----------



## kook (28/3/08)

What are they being used for? Bittering? late hops? dry hops?


----------



## T.D. (28/3/08)

If you're adding them late in the boil then I'd say just add the same amount. For bittering, you need to change it accordingly. Its a linear scale as far as I know. So you need just under 3 times the quantity of 2.2%aa hops to achieve the same bitterness as the 6%aa pellets. So basically that's 68g of plugs to give you the same IBU contribution as the 25g of 6%aa pellets.

Furthermore, pellets have a slightly higher utilisation (around 10%) so technically to achieve the same bitterness you probably should add 10% more if using plugs (assuming the %aa is the same, which it isn't)

I just let Beersmith work it out! :lol:


----------



## Lukes (28/3/08)

malbur said:


> I am looking at a recipe at the moment, which calls for 25g Czech Saaz pellets 6.0AA%.
> The HBS was out, the only thing they had was Czech Saaz Plugs 2.2AA%.
> Can someone tell me, Do i use the same amount 25g or should i use more?
> Is there a conversion for this.



malbur
Click on the good Docs brew calcs between the rec db and gallery !
should help as it calcs that you need 68 grams.

edit: Beaten by T.D.


----------



## malbur (28/3/08)

kook said:


> What are they being used for? Bittering? late hops? dry hops?



Ha Kook,
They are late hops, last 15 min, so it won't realy make that much difference?


----------



## malbur (28/3/08)

Lukes said:


> malbur
> Click on the good Docs brew calcs between the rec db and gallery !
> should help as it calcs that you need 68 grams.
> 
> edit: Beaten by T.D.



I don't know what i am doing wrong, but i can't open the brew calcs link.


----------

